# Fluxus



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Suggestions appreciated for Fluxus things to listen to and to read about.

For those who are wondering what I'm talking about, look here

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluxus


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I found this site very helpful when I first found out about Fluxus back in high school:

http://www.fluxus.org

Especially this introductory lecture:

http://www.fluxus.org/audiofile.html

Hope this helps. Definitely a fascinating (and ongoing) movement of art (or anti-art?) history.

Edit: Damn, it looks like a bunch of the links on the site are now dead.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

flamencosketches said:


> I found this site very helpful when I first found out about Fluxus back in high school:
> 
> http://www.fluxus.org
> 
> ...


Thanks. I just tried the link to the surrealist complement generator, I hope your g/f won't be jealous if I tell you that your skin emanates such a porcelain sheen that I am tempted to stamp WC under your bosom and across your armpits.


----------



## Doctor Fuse (Feb 3, 2021)

I am fascinated by the link from John Cage to John Cale. Just that one letter. But the connection is real. 

John Cage as the progenitor of art-punk rock, is not something you hear everyday. But his influence, 2nd hand via fluxus, and Yoko Ono, make this argument even more convincing.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Here's Jennifer Walshe's manifesto



> "The New Discipline" is a term I've adopted over the last year. The term functions as a way for me to connect compositions which have a wide range of disparate interests but all share the common concern of being rooted in the physical, theatrical and visual, as well as musical; pieces which often invoke the extra-musical, which activate the non-cochlear. In performance, these are works in which the ear, the eye and the brain are expected to be active and engaged. Works in which we understand that there are people on the stage, and that these people are/have bodies.
> 
> Examples of composers working in this way include: Object Collection, James Saunders, Matthew Shlomowitz, Neele Hülcker, François Sarhan, Jessie Marino, Steven Takasugi, Natacha Diels, myself.
> 
> ...


And here's an example of her work


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Object Collection also put great emphasis on the embodiment of the performer, here's their work 'Ice Cream Eating Motherfcker'


----------

